# Flat Hunting - Help needed with Chiller Free and Dewa



## Laduree (Aug 20, 2015)

So we have 1 week left in company paid accomodation, now the hubby has some time off we are going to start flat hunting! 

Problem is, I am really unsure about Dewa and Chiller fees!!!

I have been trying to work out estimated costs and my main concern is that if we move to a lower rental area and with all costs added such as Chiller /Dewa it comes to the same price as moving to a more desirable location (for us) that already include chiller.

At first wanted to move to Motor City but I am pretty scared about Emicool and the rent is already up to what we ideally want to pay (around 80k in 1 cheque) 

We are torn about locations but I have been eyeing up a few properties (1 bed) in the Greens and Views for 80k that state 'Chiller Free' - we have a little doggy and the location looks great. 

My question is do you think its worth paying a little extra in terms of location / property to have the 'Chiller' included in the annual rent?

I understand that 80k not expensive for Dubai, however we are paying our UK mortgage and want to save / travel whilst here, so would rather be sensible when it comes to just renting. 

We could go down the silicone oasis or discovery gardens, but I'm wondering with chiller and Dewa on top, would it come out at similar costs anyway?

One more question, we want to pay in 1 cheque, do you think we have any leverage in terms of bartering annual costs? (most listings state around 4 cheques etc) 

Arrggghhh I'm really unsure and your HELP / opinions and experience is well and truly appreciated!!!!


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

Don't get hung up about somewhere having to be chiller free vs district cooling etc.

Do you really want to turn a place down you like over some chiller fees? Different size apartments cost different amounts to cool based on floor size, materials of construction, how much glass area, quality of window seals etc, villas cost more because they have more external surface area to cool, too many factors to weigh up for us to tell you to go one way or another. Only you can decide on what your taste in property and budget is.

You pays your money, you takes your choice.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Chiller free makes life a bit easier. One less bill to worry about.

I was reading an article in the National about someone who rents a studio in Discovery Gardens. His cooling charges works out to 1,000 a month, adding 12K on top of his rent. And that's a studio!

Ejari headache for new Dubai landlord as tenant refuses to update contract | The National

Your observation that cheaper places with district cooling aren't that much cheaper than non-DC places like the Greens or Marina is a valid one and surprisingly overlooked by too many people. 

But you can consider other factors if comparing Motor City to Greens. MC apartments are quite large compared to Greens apartments and that may be worth the extra money. MC has its green areas. But the Greens is very nice  and closer to the action. 

Silicon Oasis isn't DC (I think). Neither is Sports City and both are cheaper than Greens/MC if you want to save even more.


----------



## SgtRoswell (Apr 7, 2014)

In addition to above, please note that ultimately all Nakheel's projects will have BTU meters (British thermal units) installed for cooling consumption + fixed capacity. This has already been done in many places.....


----------



## SgtRoswell (Apr 7, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> ...
> I was reading an article in the National about someone who rents a studio in Discovery Gardens. His cooling charges works out to 1,000 a month, adding 12K on top of his rent. And that's a studio!
> 
> Ejari headache for new Dubai landlord as tenant refuses to update contract | The National
> ...


It says one bed room ...


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

> We could go down the silicone oasis or discovery gardens, but I'm wondering with chiller and Dewa on top, would it come out at similar costs anyway?



Just for your info, there are no chiller fees in silicon oasis.


----------



## Laduree (Aug 20, 2015)

thanks for the info 

were sticking with the greens and views with chiller included 

not sure the average costs of Chiller or dewa in the area, if anyone from the greens could give me a ballpark figure that would be useful


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

Laduree said:


> thanks for the info
> 
> were sticking with the greens and views with chiller included
> 
> not sure the average costs of Chiller or dewa in the area, if anyone from the greens could give me a ballpark figure that would be useful


DEWA for 1bedroom will be typically 500-700 Dhs per month. P.S. this includes 5% of yearly rent too which will be 333 Dhs if the rent is 80K per month.

If you are paying in 1 cheque upfront, always ask for discount as all the amount is being paid at one time ( everyone loves that), start from 72K and settle at 75K, both you and landlord would be happy.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## Laduree (Aug 20, 2015)

Sunder said:


> DEWA for 1bedroom will be typically 500-700 Dhs per month. P.S. this includes 5% of yearly rent too which will be 333 Dhs if the rent is 80K per month.
> 
> If you are paying in 1 cheque upfront, always ask for discount as all the amount is being paid at one time ( everyone loves that), start from 72K and settle at 75K, both you and landlord would be happy.
> 
> ...


Thank you - thats very useful


----------



## arpisal (Aug 3, 2015)

I have been living in the Greens for the past 2 months. DEWA charge comes to approximately 1000 AED for my 2 BDR+study apartment. I think Chiller free is a big advantage, especially since I have been running it 24x7.


----------



## Laduree (Aug 20, 2015)

arpisal said:


> I have been living in the Greens for the past 2 months. DEWA charge comes to approximately 1000 AED for my 2 BDR+study apartment. I think Chiller free is a big advantage, especially since I have been running it 24x7.


Thank you  

Can I ask what the area is like and if your enjoying it?

I know i'm being a bit nosey, but could I ask about your building / pros cons etc 

Any info would help us greatly x


----------



## arpisal (Aug 3, 2015)

I stay in Dhafrah. Dhafrah Ghaf, Nakheel are older and hence the apartments are bigger. The ones on the other side Arno, Turia, Travo look much newer but are smaller in size. I love the neighborhood. You have to have a jog around the lake here (especially on a foggy morning) to know what I am saying. Choitrams and Ashwaq are the two grocercy stores in the area. There's also a BlueMart. And quite some restaurants too. If you want to commute by the metro, Al Ghaf/Sidir (closer to 1st street) would be the best choice (but there's some construction going on one side so chose the side wisely). Hope this helps.


----------



## Laduree (Aug 20, 2015)

arpisal said:


> I stay in Dhafrah. Dhafrah Ghaf, Nakheel are older and hence the apartments are bigger. The ones on the other side Arno, Turia, Travo look much newer but are smaller in size. I love the neighborhood. You have to have a jog around the lake here (especially on a foggy morning) to know what I am saying. Choitrams and Ashwaq are the two grocercy stores in the area. There's also a BlueMart. And quite some restaurants too. If you want to commute by the metro, Al Ghaf/Sidir (closer to 1st street) would be the best choice (but there's some construction going on one side so chose the side wisely). Hope this helps.


It does thanks x 

We visited a few times last week and walks around the lakes, we have a puppy so fulfils our needs and it looked beautiful. We also went into the the little shopping centre  

We have been looking at the standard building such as Al Thayal and Al Arta etc they look fine for our needs  
We will be getting our car soon so not worried about the commute 

Can you tell me are the chiller included already ? Just heard all chiller is included as designed by Emmar


----------



## arpisal (Aug 3, 2015)

yes chiller is included in all apartments so there will be no bill for use of the AC


----------



## Laduree (Aug 20, 2015)

arpisal said:


> yes chiller is included in all apartments so there will be no bill for use of the AC


Thank you so much, you honestly don't know how hard I have been trying to find an answer to this x 

Thanks again  

Now i have to try and understand why some adds state chiller FREE in there adds like its a bonus from them hahahah opposed to yes all apartment in this area are all already chiller free 

Thanks again for all your help


----------



## arpisal (Aug 3, 2015)

However the agent 'forgot' to mention 'chiller free' when he made the contract. My husband asked him to print it again. I know it's obvious but better to have all paper work to the point. Remember you chk the contract


----------

